# 95 Pickup EGR Question????



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok check engine code= 3 red flashes/2 yellow flashes=EGR Sensor per book/internet.

So this does mean the EGR needs to be replaced? Truck has 190k on it. 
The check engine light has been on for a while. I know I know. 
Out of work and on Unemployment funds. So im not rich.... and i have 
already spent 600.00+ on the truck last week.

I replaced the timing chain/tens.-rail/hoses/gaskets/water pump/thermostat/belts/pvc valve/air filter/oil filter
..etc.. and did a complete tune up plugs-wires-dist cap/rotor. 

The truck runs good. It just seems to idle ruff some and slightly hesitates in low gears-1/2. But runs great on the highway. More highway power! Yeah!!

So Im wondering if replacing the EGR valve will help solve the ruff Idle issues i have had for about 8 months. 

Thanks for everyones help so far. You guys have helped me stay mobile!
THANKS A MILLION!!!
:givebeer:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try cleaning it first, alot of people say it works...


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

how do u clean it???????


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try cleaning it first, alot of people say it works...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*EGR*

I would say you buy several bottles of throttle body cleaner. Wal mart sells gumout for 1.99 a can. 

That stuff works and doesnt leave film. I figure tomorrow Im gonna remove the EGR Valve spray it down good and put it back and see what happens.

Hoping this works.. Saves me some $$$$$.


:waving:


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

oh ok, i wonder if that is what causin my pathy to idle ruff, can it caus it to feel like its missin, because if u go to the exhaust tip and listen to how it idles it sounds like either its missin or sumthin


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*UPDATE!*

Ok that was fun. Man it was fun getting the egr off...

Well while removing the egr i found a hose that was rotted-gone.
So i figure that was my check engine light.

But i went ahead and removed the egr valve. Cleaned it with Gumout Throtte/Carb cleaner. Used a whole can. Really cleaned up the egr valve body. Mine still has lots of flexibilty. Seem to move up and down fine.
Yeah!! I was not wanting to buy one at 129.99....

So I put the egr and new gasket back on. Replaced several small hosesthat 
were near the egr and the other pancake looking gizmo.
And what do ya know the truck runs great!
No Check engine lights!

So the 95 nissan 2.4 at 190k lives on!!!!
:woowoo::waving::givebeer::waving::idhitit::waving:
Thanks for all of the great advice!


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

my expierence with ruff idles steers me towards this.
replace plugs-wires-dist. cap/rotor. 
you can get all that for under 75.00

if this doesnt reslove the issue, then it could be

egr or hose to egr
timing chain needs replacing or its guides
coil could be bad
idle sensor-forgot real name could be bad.

i would start with a tune-up.
and go from their.

:fluffy:


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

ya thats what i am wonderin becaus i am in JA with the van and it was a import from the US, so i dont really kno the history with it, i havent changed the timing belt on it as yet but i have the new belt, i'm gonna post some pics of the van tho, so u have a idea of how it looks


----------

